
Ubuntu Discards System Tray - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ubuntu_discards_system_tray.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
ashleyw
Such an inaccurate article from the get-go. Original source and discussion:

<http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286346>

